# crucero de altura



## Aligarro

Buenos días,

Me podríais ayudar a encontrar la traducción a 'crucero de altura'

La frase es: la embarcación reúne todas las cualidades propias de un crucero de altura, capaz de cubrir largas distancias...
 
The boat has all characteristics of a XXX cruise, being able to travel long distances...
 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola...
Quiere decir que puede navegar en alta mar.

*seagoing / ocean-going cruise ship.*

Espero que te ayude.

Eva


----------



## Ushuaia

Encontré "deep-sea cruiser", pero como no sé nada de náutica no puedo apoyar ni disentir... Saludos.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

También me parece correcta la opción de Ushuaia... 
Eva


----------



## Aligarro

A mi me gusta más deep-sea cruiser.

Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De nada...


----------



## bentrider1957

I would use "luxury cruise liner".  Deep Sea Cruise sounds like a submarine.


----------



## Ushuaia

La expresión "crucero de altura" tiene que ver fundamentalmente, como "deep-sea cruiser", con la capacidad técnica de la embarcación para navegar en el océano, no con el lujo que ostente ni con su tamaño (¡mucho menos con su altura! ). De hecho, el "crucero de altura" no es un barco de línea sino un *velero*...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Ushuaia said:


> La expresión "crucero de altura" tiene que ver fundamentalmente, como "deep-sea cruiser", con la capacidad técnica de la embarcación para navegar en el océano, no con el lujo que ostente ni con su tamaño (¡mucho menos con su altura! ). De hecho, el "crucero de altura" no es un barco de línea sino un *velero*...



De acuerdo con Ushuaia; es lo que yo encontré y expliqué en el post nº 2.
Nada que ver con el lujo, sino con el calado...
Eva


----------



## bentrider1957

I have never heard the term "Deep-Sea Cruiser".  But I don't have a marine background.  After looking in the dictionary, indeed Deep Sea Cruiser is a class of boat.  Sorry!


----------



## Cubanboy

EVAVIGIL said:


> Hola...
> Quiere decir que puede navegar en alta mar.
> 
> *sea-going / ocean-going cruise ship.*
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> 
> Eva




*Esos son los términos precisos. Trabajo en la esfera marítima y naval.

Saludos.


----------



## Ushuaia

¿Estás seguro, Cubanboy, de que *cruise ship* es adecuado? ¡Son veleros!


----------



## Cubanboy

Ushuaia said:


> ¿Estás seguro, Cubanboy, de que *cruise ship* es adecuado? ¡Son veleros!



Sí, estoy ''chuísimo'' (como dice un amigo mío para decir ''very sure'') y también se les llama:  ''Cruisers''.



Saludos.


----------



## Ushuaia

Cubanboy, no te pido que me creas: por favorrrrr buscá en imágenes de google "crucero de altura" por un lado, y por el otro "cruise ship" (no te pido que me creas pero te pido que desconfíes de aquello de lo que estás convencido... qué le vas a hacer). ¡Unos son montones de veleros y los otros, montones de cruceros de línea!

Y la termino acá. Cariños.


----------



## Jim986

Hola. Tengo que mostrar mis dudas respecto al tipo de embarcación en cuestión. Por el vocabulario empleado en el original estoy convencido de que se trata de embarcaciones relativement pequeños, como de 10 a 15 metros de eslora; de otra forma no merecería mención tales capacidades. En una descripción del "Princess of the Seas", un "cruise ship", nadie pone en duda su capacidad de dar la vuelta entera al mundo sin parar. Por otra parte un velro de 10 metros bien tripulado es un "seagoing vessel" ya que puede navegar a más de 200 millas de la costa e incluso cruzar los océanos. Pero este hecho habría que destacarlo en la descripción de sus características ya que el cliente puede desconocerlo. Evitar "ship" y "boat" si no conoces sus medidas (ships carry boats, but boats can´t carry ships). Yo pondria " ... this is a true seagoing vessel, capable of undertaking long voyages..."


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Cubanboy said:


> *Esos son los términos precisos. Trabajo en la esfera marítima y naval.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por confirmar, Cubanboy... 
Eva


----------



## Jim986

I agree with Ushuaia. We´re not talking about a cruise ship, but about an ocean-going liesure craft.


----------



## Aligarro

Hola todos!
Estoy encantada por la variedad de opiniones que ha suscitado mi pregunta. Efectivamente las embarcaciones de la traducción que estoy haciendo son *veleros* de esloras 'relativamente cortas' (aunque hay quien sobrepasa los 30 metros), ya que se trata de barcos que se han expuesto en un Salón Náutico. Obviamente no se trata de cruceros de miles de pasajeros, tal y como bien indican Ushuaia y Jim986. Por lo que cruise ship queda fuera. Creo que me quedaré con mi opción inicial: deep-sea cruiser.
Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones.


----------



## Jim986

Hola Aligarro. "Deep-sea" es un término aplicado sobre todo a pesqueros y buceadores que operan en aguas profundas. El opuesto de un pesquero de altura (deep-sea fishing boat) es pesquero de bajura (coastal fishing boat), y se refiere a la profundidad de las aguas donde operan. Lo mismo ocurre con los buceadores de aguas profundas o someras. El término correcto para un velero capaz de realizar singladuras trans-oceanicas es "sea-going sailing vessel", "ocean-going sailboat" o "blue-water sailing yacht". Estos términos son intercambiables hasta en sus componentes (p.ej. ocean-going sailing yacht...etc.) pero no incluyen la expresión "deep sea" por la evidente razón de que la profundidad de las aguas no les afecta ni es condición necesaria para su operación. Soy navegante desde la niñez y conozco la terminología en ambos idiomas. (Prometo no moletar más sea lo que sea tu elección).


----------



## Aligarro

Hola Jim986.
Más claro que el agua! Genial, así pues cambiaré a 'ocean-going sailboat'.
Gracias por todo.


----------



## 0scar

Jim986 said:


> . Por el vocabulario empleado en el original estoy convencido de que se trata de embarcaciones relativement pequeños, como de 10 a 15 metros de eslora; de otra forma no merecería mención tales capacidades. En una descripción del ´Princess of the Seas´ nadie pone en duda su capacidad de dar la vuelta entera al mundo sin parar


Ojo que la mayoria de los enormes ´cruceros del amor´ no tienen capacidad transoceánica, sirven solamente para navegar cerca de las costas. No son´ocean liners´.                http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocean_liner


----------



## Jim986

Esto ya es otra historia


----------

